
Do not use fingerprint sensors Period - thowarray
http://blog.onyxbits.de/do-not-use-fingerprint-sensors-period-655/
======
aurelijus
It depends. How about, do not use one step to
verify/authenticate/authorise/etc - Period.

Biometrics is not a password, so it should not be treated as one. There are
many good advantages of using fingerprint to do something where passwords
would not be great. Take for example a public place - do you really want to
enter your password/pin when somebody is looking? And with current levels of
video surveillance somebody is always looking. I'd rather place my finger on
my phone and unlock it. This goes with any method of authorisation - we should
focus on making sure people are aware of their strengths/weaknesses, instead
of using scare tactics saying something just doesn't work.

